# T40057 Oil Filter Housing drain tool



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Got mine today. Took some pics for those of you who were actually wondering what the inside of the threaded portion looked like.
















* Oil change DIY *
Dave


_Modified by crew217 at 9:16 AM 5-28-2006_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

source and part #?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_source and part #?

There's a reason why i took a picture of the box








Dave


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

found it here:
http://www.samstagsales.com/vwaudi.htm#oil
for $79.50


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_There's a reason why i took a picture of the box








Dave

Hah, I got that








Have you used the drain tool yet?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Hah, I got that








Have you used the drain tool yet?

Nope just got it today. This is the genuine VW/Audi tool too . . . . it has an audi/vw/seat/skoda engraving on the brass part as well as "Made in Germany" and "T40057"
I'll be changing the oil in two or three weeks . . . . whenever it gets warm enough. I'll take pics.
Dave


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (crew217)*

Thx for the pics, helps me out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anyone who's interested, I'm going to have a cheap aftermarket version of this available soon... already got the thread/size and pitch, won't be tough to make.


----------



## 03GTI-Vr6 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

That's great! That tool will be handy in controlling the oil spillage. I've changed the oil once so far with out that special tool.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (03GTI-Vr6)*

Im new to the 2.0T and wondering where does this tool connect to? Also are there any DIY for the 2.0T oil change?


----------



## Chuibacca (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_Im new to the 2.0T and wondering where does this tool connect to? Also are there any DIY for the 2.0T oil change?









DITTO...???...


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Chuibacca)*

http://www.swankmonkey.com/vw/...ilter/
You remove the plug from the bottom of the filter housing, then attach this tool to drain the oil from the filter housing. This is not to drain all the oil from the car, you still need to remove the drain plug on the oil pan.


----------



## Chuibacca (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

Thanks for the quick reply (and link for pictures)!!!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Made an oil-change writeup:
http://www.dvagonline.com/viewtopic.php?t=465
Dave


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (crew217)*

Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's not hard, but it can get a little messy without the T40057


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (crew217)*

Dave
nice writeup! Im going to buy that drain tool


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: T40057 Oil Filter Housing drain tool (crew217)*

Damn...$80 just to release a spring loaded check valve. Sounds like an aftermarket tool design opportunity waiting to happen.








Good thing prior VR6 owners who changed their own oil won't need to hunt a 36mm socket.







to you Dave for taking the initiative. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

i like a site where i can just click buy it now and be done. this site has you email them manually and all this slow stuff.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: T40057 Oil Filter Housing drain tool (Electron Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Electron Man* »_Damn...$80 just to release a spring loaded check valve. Sounds like an aftermarket tool design opportunity waiting to happen.









Good thing prior VR6 owners who changed their own oil won't need to hunt a 36mm socket.







to you Dave for taking the initiative. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Speaking of the VR6, that filter looks just like the filter for the later model 12v VRs. Is it actually a VR filter?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: T40057 Oil Filter Housing drain tool (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_
Speaking of the VR6, that filter looks just like the filter for the later model 12v VRs. Is it actually a VR filter? 

looks different than a VR6 filter. I think it might be a bit longer than the VR6 filter.
Dave


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: T40057 Oil Filter Housing drain tool (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_looks different than a VR6 filter. I think it might be a bit longer than the VR6 filter.
Dave

It is not a vr6 filter.
This filter fits the following engines (that I know of):
AXW, BLR, BLX and BLY


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_Thx for the pics, helps me out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anyone who's interested, I'm going to have a cheap aftermarket version of this available soon... already got the thread/size and pitch, won't be tough to make.

Please keep us posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Sincity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sincity* »_Please keep us posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I was able to make a tool out of plumbing fittings... the thread size/pitch (tho American measurements) was close enough... I used a plastic pipe bushing for the main piece... and a few other fittings to tie it all together. Total cost was about $6.
That being said... I wouldn't waste the time. I made the tool, went to do my first oil change last weekend, and found it pretty useless. If you just push the orange valve up-and-over (using a screwdriver or whatever) you can catch it on the lip and it stays open... the oil pours straight out, no real mess... then you just push the orange piece back up and let it snap into place when finished.
IMO don't waste your time/money on any tool for this... its COMPLETELY unnecessary!


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

So you don't even bother with that tool you made? Can you please post a pic of that homemade tool?


----------



## BilsDragonGTI (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (Sincity)*

Has anyone tried using a socket slightly larger then the drain hole?Seems to me that you might be able to stick a socket into the housing and just push on it to release the oil. Maybe just clamp vice grips onto the socket and push it up in there against the spring on the check valve. Might be better than forking out $88 for the tool.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (BilsDragonGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BilsDragonGTI* »_Has anyone tried using a socket slightly larger then the drain hole?Seems to me that you might be able to stick a socket into the housing and just push on it to release the oil. Maybe just clamp vice grips onto the socket and push it up in there against the spring on the check valve. Might be better than forking out $88 for the tool.










Over complicating it... read my other post above... push the orange valve up (with anything, like a screwdriver) and over, it'll stick on the lip and the oil will drain... once drained, push up again and let the piece snap back into place


----------



## BilsDragonGTI (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

Thanks for the advice, but I work in the engineering field, therefore, I'm crazy.







My luck I would pry the thing over and break it. I'll check it out in about another 2,000 miles though. thanks.


----------



## aussie mkv gti (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (crew217)*

all the way from australia we salute you , thanks


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

I did it myself without the special tool using a big flat screwdriver and with the flat surface (getting it from the side) I pushed the valve up until it clicked (can't be too gentle). 
I'll try to get a video next time, it's quite simple.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (Aguilar)*

Agreed. No need for tool. Though you might want to buy a hose just wide enough to slip over the nipple, to help guide the oil. And that costs a whopping 50 cents!


----------



## Mono1 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_I was able to make a tool out of plumbing fittings... the thread size/pitch (tho American measurements) was close enough... I used a plastic pipe bushing for the main piece... and a few other fittings to tie it all together. Total cost was about $6.
That being said... I wouldn't waste the time. I made the tool, went to do my first oil change last weekend, and found it pretty useless. If you just push the orange valve up-and-over (using a screwdriver or whatever) you can catch it on the lip and it stays open... the oil pours straight out, no real mess... then you just push the orange piece back up and let it snap into place when finished.
IMO don't waste your time/money on any tool for this... its COMPLETELY unnecessary!

Well, I did this yesterday and then pushed the orange piece back up and let it snap into place when finished. Now the oil is making is way past the orange drain plug onto my garage floor when the engine is running. I think I may have damaged the orange plug with th is little shortcut. It snapped right back into to place, but now it cannot hold the oil from leaking. The leak is slow, but it's there and it sucks.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mono1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mono1* »_Well, I did this yesterday and then pushed the orange piece back up and let it snap into place when finished. Now the oil is making is way past the orange drain plug onto my garage floor when the engine is running. I think I may have damaged the orange plug with th is little shortcut. It snapped right back into to place, but now it cannot hold the oil from leaking. The leak is slow, but it's there and it sucks. 


I have done a few of oil changes on the 2.0Ts now, each time using the method I described. None of the cars are leaking. You either used WAY too much force, or you didn't put the screwdriver in the indent at the center of the orange valve (and possibly scratched the mating surface of the valve when you pressed up on it... I make sure when I do this that the screwdriver never comes near the actual sealing surfaces of the valve).
Either way, sorry to hear about your misfortune.
But I still don't think its worth $70-90 for that ridiculous tool... you could have a machine shop make it for you for much less.


----------



## superfuzz (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_Thx for the pics, helps me out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anyone who's interested, I'm going to have a cheap aftermarket version of this available soon... already got the thread/size and pitch, won't be tough to make.

Pick me! Pick me! I'm all over the cheap aftermarket version! $80 for that thing is nuts.


----------



## vwguy337 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (superfuzz)*

Whoever buys this tool from this website http://www.samstagsales.com/vwaudi.htm#oil
Is getting ripped off big time. I just phoned VW got the number where they buy there tools (which is actually Snap-On) and bought over the phone for $58.98 cdn shipped to my door.
1-800-892-9650 just tell them the tool # you want, and pay via credit card.

I'll post pics tonight.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (vwguy337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy337* »_Whoever buys this tool from this website http://www.samstagsales.com/vwaudi.htm#oil
Is getting ripped off big time. I just phoned VW got the number where they buy there tools (which is actually Snap-On) and bought over the phone for $58.98 cdn shipped to my door.
1-800-892-9650 just tell them the tool # you want, and pay via credit card.

I'll post pics tonight.

Wow, Snap-on huh? Mine was delivered to the dealership via freight from whoever they purchase their tools from . . . . came in a Matra box & everything.
My price was pretty similar to yours, but I got it as a hookup from a person in the parts dept.
Dave


----------



## vwguy337 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*

Mine came in a matra box, indentical to the one in the above pic and the packing slip is a second hand one from Snap-on Equipment solutions sold to EQS Volkswagen, then shipped to me. If I would have known that I would have tried to go directly through my Snap-On dealer to see if there would be any price difference. I'll post the pics of everything tonight.

The number above is from the VW dealer, who they get their tools from.


_Modified by vwguy337 at 8:44 AM 6-16-2006_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (vwguy337)*

snap-on doesn't make an VW tools that i know of.... That website is with those tools are factory made VW tools for dealers. I work at a dealer and i see these tooks. non made by snap-on


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

You'd think for $80 you'd get something a little better looking than a home depot looking contraption.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_snap-on doesn't make an VW tools that i know of.... That website is with those tools are factory made VW tools for dealers. I work at a dealer and i see these tooks. non made by snap-on

I think he meant that they're made by matra but distributed by snap-on.
Dave


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

Here's a thread asking about oil filters where I posted some images from me changing the oil this morning. For those not familiar with the procedure, the orange valve is the one you depress with a screwdriver/flat tool to drain the filter housing.


----------



## vwguy337 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (Aguilar)*

Here's the pics, it clearly states on the top of the invoice that the tool is sold to EQS Volkswagen from Snap-On tools, and then shipped to me.


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_snap-on doesn't make an VW tools that i know of.... That website is with those tools are factory made VW tools for dealers. I work at a dealer and i see these tooks. non made by snap-on

Snap-on owns Equipment Solutions.


----------



## chriscar (Aug 30, 2003)

Holy non-issue Batman. After reading this thread yesterday, I was worried that the first oil change on my wife's 06 GTi was going to be a messy process. I couldn't have been more wrong. Forgive me for bursting any bubbles here, but spending ~$80 for the 'official tool' is a crock. 
And there's no need to push the valve in far enough to snap it over to the side. I stuck a T10 torx driver in the center of the orange valve, pushed it up enough (1/2" to 1"), to allow the oil to flow into my drain pan.... held it there a minute or so, until it slowed to a trickle, then unscrewed the housing. No muss no fuss. I have a feeling that even if I hadn't drained the housing, it wouldn't have made a mess.
Word to the wise... this is an EASY EASY oil change. Don't worry, you don't need anything more than something to poke the valve a bit.
C


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

what would be really cool is someone sold an aftermarket filter housing that negates the use of this tool ... oh like @ 1/2 the cost ... ya, that'd be swell


----------



## chriscar (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

I'm telling ya, you don't need no steenkin tool.
C


----------



## vwguy337 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (chriscar)*

I understand that you don't need the tool, but I paid $50 U.S. for the damn thing( a cost I can justify) , I am a mechanic and I see alot of poor designs of where filters are located, causing oil to go all over crossmembers etc, With my own vehicle I would rather spend the cash on a tool that will last a lifetime and make the oil change a tad bit cleaner. I was making the comment not to buy the tool from that site at $80 U.S. when you can order the exact same tool for alot less somewhere else, fo rpeople who want to purchase the tool, or other tools.


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

Well, I don't know if it's neccesary, but I just ordered mine for $50 too!








Thanks for the tip.


----------



## xlr8d (Nov 21, 2000)

Wow, 8 torx screws to get the bottom cover off? I thought maybe vw would have improved the accessability down there especially since their own techs don't put all the screws back on after oil changes.


----------



## B64MO (Jun 2, 2006)

For what you're saving in oil changes (the dealer wants how much??!!) seems like the tool cost is insignificant. Pays for itself in, what, two oil changes? If you do damage the housing poking something in there, then that has to be replaced for what, the cost of the tool?.....


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (B64MO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B64MO* »_For what you're saving in oil changes (the dealer wants how much??!!) seems like the tool cost is insignificant. Pays for itself in, what, two oil changes? If you do damage the housing poking something in there, then that has to be replaced for what, the cost of the tool?.....

I just twist off the filter. It is threaded in the middle. No damage and no tool. cheers! Mike


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*

i've done at least a 100 oil change's of these types of oilfilter housing... No one at the dealer use's this pointless tool. Just use needle nose pliers push it up and to the side after it drains, use the needle nose to pull down the orange plug to seal it. simple, no need to for


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

i used needle nose pliers in a funnel so that the oil will drain over the pliers into the funnel into the drain pan. you have the hold it there but it doesn't take long. and all there is afterwards are messy pliers and no oil on your hands. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dnagray (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (vwguy337)*

Here it is for $58.
http://www.toolsource.com/ost/...WBWA9


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

Im gonna get it. I've done the oil changes without it, and they are not messy, but I don't think I'll have to worry about a single drop of oil getting anywhere once I have the tool.


----------



## somethingwong (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks vwguy337. I just got one today for $42. I guess the price went down. They said that was the final cost after shipping, etc.


----------



## mKvDuBBy (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (somethingwong)*

Where did you buy the tool from?


----------



## mKvDuBBy (Aug 29, 2006)

they are on backorder from VW and Audi.


----------



## aarononymous (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_i've done at least a 100 oil change's of these types of oilfilter housing... No one at the dealer use's this pointless tool. Just use needle nose pliers push it up and to the side after it drains, use the needle nose to pull down the orange plug to seal it. simple, no need to for

LOL I always use this tool, because of the damn placement of the filter on A4s. I've only done a few A3 services, maybe I'll try your way next time. I had to change the filter on an A4 once without the tool, what a mess, doesn't look like much of a problem on the transverse engine though.


----------



## HUSKY GLI (Feb 26, 2006)

http://www.toolsource.com has them in stock for $58.95 plus shipping, ordered mine today.


----------



## mKvDuBBy (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (HUSKY GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HUSKY GLI* »_http://www.toolsource.com has them in stock for $58.95 plus shipping, ordered mine today.

Thanks. . .


----------



## TS576134 (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (mKvDuBBy)*

bump


----------



## TS576134 (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (somethingwong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *somethingwong* »_Thanks vwguy337. I just got one today for $42. I guess the price went down. They said that was the final cost after shipping, etc. 


from where though?


----------



## HUSKY GLI (Feb 26, 2006)

You can have mine for $45 shipped. I only used it one time.


----------



## bigred35 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (HUSKY GLI)*

ECS Tuning sells it and a kick arse oil change kit. 
Schwaben 2.0T Oil Filter Drain Tool ES#8616
$49.95
bump for ECS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TS576134 (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (HUSKY GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HUSKY GLI* »_You can have mine for $45 shipped. I only used it one time.

PM sent


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: (HUSKY GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HUSKY GLI* »_You can have mine for $45 shipped. I only used it one time.

If you'd like to sell something please use the classifieds.
Let's keep this on topic
Thanks


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I assume the oil comes out the center of the orange nipple? If I do this in the driveway do you only open this then change the filter or is there a oil pan that needs to be done


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (BarrettF77)*

I just called about getting this tool and the techs just told me they all just pop a screwdriver in the side. I figure if thats all they are doing, I can be a bit messy myself, hehe.


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

That's all I've ever done.


----------



## bigred35 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (bripab007)*

Is it worth owning this tool if the dealer can service my car for $58.95? I used to change the oil on my cars but for under $60, I can go to the dealer and be out in 15 minutes and not have to deal with the oil change. Besides my local dealer uses ELF brand oil and tops off the other fluids as well. 
Can anybody else justify doing their own oil when the dealer is so cheap?
Thanks!


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (bigred35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigred35* »_Is it worth owning this tool if the dealer can service my car for $58.95? I used to change the oil on my cars but for under $60, I can go to the dealer and be out in 15 minutes and not have to deal with the oil change. Besides my local dealer uses ELF brand oil and tops off the other fluids as well. 
Can anybody else justify doing their own oil when the dealer is so cheap?
Thanks!

Sure, cuz dealers **** everything up. Plus my oil changes cost me about $40 total


----------



## newbeetle1981 (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

Its funny how people run around looking for these tools when you can buy them direct from the same site the dealer does. the site is http://www.tools.vw.com and all you do is click on public shoppers and anyone can buy any vw specialty tool. It is not a secret thing that only dealers can buy from. i hope this helps.
Armand


----------



## ewoo (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_i've done at least a 100 oil change's of these types of oilfilter housing... No one at the dealer use's this pointless tool. Just use needle nose pliers push it up and to the side after it drains, use the needle nose to pull down the orange plug to seal it. simple, no need to for

You're right. No one at the dealer uses this tool. Moreover, the monkeys at the dealer never use a torque wrench or the proper 36mm socket either. They always overtighten my bolts and shred my plastic parts.
You can be macho, cheap and ham-fisted all you want. My VW is a German precision machine and I'm gonna treat it as such using my $80 tool.


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

_Quote, originally posted by *BarrettF77* »_I assume the oil comes out the center of the orange nipple?

The "orange nipple" is the stopper that plugs the oil filter housing's drain:
http://www.mkv-gti.net/wiki/in...e.jpg

_Quote, originally posted by *BarrettF77* »_If I do this in the driveway do you only open this then change the filter or is there a oil pan that needs to be done

"Oil pan that needs to be done"??? See here:
http://www.mkv-gti.net/wiki/in...g_oil

_Quote, originally posted by *bigred35* »_Is it worth owning this tool if the dealer can service my car for $58.95? I used to change the oil on my cars but for under $60, I can go to the dealer and be out in 15 minutes and not have to deal with the oil change.

*Even if* I believe that it takes you 15 minutes, from the second you get
to the dealer & stop & turn off your ignition, to the moment you start the car
up to leave after the oil change was done, how long does it take to get to the dealer?
And back? Unless you live right next door to the dealer, it'd be tough to beat
doing the oil change yourself. Even the most fastidious and slowest among us can
probably do it in well under half an hour...

_Quote, originally posted by *bigred35* »_Besides my local dealer uses ELF brand oil and tops off the other fluids as well.
Can anybody else justify doing their own oil when the dealer is so cheap? 

It's not a matter of $$$ for me. I just hate the thought of people who knows
less about the car than I do working on my car...


----------



## niuturbo (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: T40057 Oil Filter Housing drain tool (crew219)*

Heres a cool new option i just purchased one but havent received it yet
























http://www.mobilfaction.com/


----------



## jdominguez4829 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: T40057 Oil Filter Housing drain tool (niuturbo)*

Good find. 
Did you get to try that tool? I saw the video they have on their website and looks like a pretty handy tool. It's not that expensive.


----------



## henry D (Nov 16, 2010)

*oil change tool*

Hi. This is my 1st. time using this sight. I was wanting to order one of the T40057 oil change tools from the company you mentioned. I noticed the person after your post ask the question if you had used yours yet. Did you getit ok? and did it work well? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

dont waste your money. use a philips head screw driver or something else that is round and semi smooth at the tip to push up and over on the nipple. this will allow you to drain the contents of the filter just fine.


----------



## henry D (Nov 16, 2010)

Well that sounds like the thing to do. Maybe later Auto Zone will have it in their help section for a lot less. Thanks.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Krieger said:


> dont waste your money. use a philips head screw driver or something else that is round and semi smooth at the tip to push up and over on the nipple. this will allow you to drain the contents of the filter just fine.


Never mind all the people who have broken the lower housing because of it. :facepalm:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

in two years of being in this scene, ive never seen a single oil filter housing break in any way among anyone local, or seen one with pics tbh.

but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Krieger said:


> in two years of being in this scene, ive never seen a single oil filter housing break in any way among anyone local, or seen one with pics tbh.
> 
> but whatever floats your boat.


Break? There's tons of them that crack because people overtorque them. As for the failure I'm talking about, a quick search netted this thread.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4141730-Extra-Oil-filter-housing&highlight=housing


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

newbeetle1981 said:


> Its funny how people run around looking for these tools when you can buy them direct from the same site the dealer does. the site is http://www.tools.vw.com and all you do is click on public shoppers and anyone can buy any vw specialty tool. It is not a secret thing that only dealers can buy from. i hope this helps.
> Armand


wow, they want $111.44 for the tool there :screwy:


----------

